# new here



## Optimalgear (Oct 8, 2014)

Hey guys new here.... Hope to be talking to a lot of you soon.


----------



## 1HungLo (Oct 8, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Optimalgear (Oct 8, 2014)

Thanks for the welcome. Now If I could just figure out how to send messages


----------



## 1HungLo (Oct 8, 2014)

You have to have 10 posts or more before you can msg.


----------



## Optimalgear (Oct 8, 2014)

Oh OK. Thank you for that knowledge.


----------



## h-as.pharma (Oct 8, 2014)

Welcome to IMF!


----------



## jas101 (Oct 8, 2014)

Welcome to the community OG!


----------



## Riles (Oct 8, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Optimalgear (Oct 8, 2014)

Thanks fellas... Glad to be here


----------



## dagambd (Oct 8, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Optimalgear (Oct 8, 2014)

Pretty awesome site


----------



## brazey (Oct 9, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## evolutionpep (Oct 20, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## heavylifting1 (Oct 20, 2014)

Welcome to the forum take a look around.


----------

